# HELP ! "High Step" 52" penny farthing



## kens31ford@yahoo.com (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,
                      I bought a High Step 52" Penny Farthing repop from "72". Problem is the tire is splitting apart at the seam. CAN ANYONE HELP ? What should i do? Does anyone have one , that has had this problem ?

                      Best bet is to email me @ kens31ford@yahoo.com

                       Many thanks,  Ken   248-807-2243 Holly Mi.


----------



## rubblequeen (Jun 30, 2012)

The guys at Victory in Orlando will tellyou all you need to know.


----------



## rubblequeen (Jul 1, 2012)

Victory Bicycles  www.victorybicycles.com they build & repair ordinaries


or
ray.rittenhouse@itt.com for tires.

Tony


----------

